# I'm possibly getting these, soon... *edit: got 'em*



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SO. These are called 'mossy leaftail geckos' and their scientific name is _Uroplatus sikorae_. They're my favourite out of the _Uroplatus_ geckos and I have the chance at the following pair:

Male:
View attachment 177520


Female:
View attachment 177522


(Pictures belong to original owner.)

They're a bit harder to keep than _Rhacodactylus_ species (cresties, gargoyles, etc.) and become easily stressed if things get too warm. However, I don't see that being a problem. I'm not thrilled about having avid cricket-eating geckos BUUUUUT don't mind at all if I can get these two amazing specimens.

Truth be told they're something I've been looking at for a while now. I'm hoping the deal goes smoothly... I'm getting a great price on a full set-up. So we'll see.


----------



## skarrow33 (Nov 15, 2005)

go for it !!! I keep procrastinating on buying a Giant Day Gecko, for some reason they just appear to neat for me to pass up.

Best of luck with getting these geckos


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Day geckos are on my list somewhere too. I'm not sure which variety I want though. They make for amazing display animals. Some are just so vibrant and colourful. I'd want them to be in a nice display enclosure though for sure. To take full advantage of their looks.

As for the mossies. They're on hold for me til I figure out an easy way to get them from one city to another... Should have that nailed down. But we'll see.


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

For some reason, I like the looks of those more the the cresties. Good luck gettin em. cresteds dont eat crickets? theres a mossy frog( http://images.google.com/images?q=mossy%20...sa=N&tab=wi ) that I'm sure you dont want to hear about. I'm gonna get you into frogs eventually mettle!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, yeah, I've seen the mossy frog before. Frogs are just... so much more work. LOL.

They are really amazing looking animals, the mossy leaftail geckos. I absolutely dig their appearance and am hoping this deal goes through. Just gotta get them from Montreal to me in the next couple weeks otherwise I lose my "hold" on them.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Very cool!








If anyone can care for them properly, it's gotta be you.

BTW, not to derail, but, I have a male beardie secured for me from a friend. I just have to go pick him up. Probably next weekend.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Here's hoping you can get them...those seem to be beautiful geckos!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

_Uroplatus sikorae_ are a little easier to care for then some of the other _Uroplatus sp._ out there. They don't require being quite as cool. For now though I'm living in a house with a basement and airconditioning so I'm not worried about the summer months at all for temps.

Congrats on teh beardie btw Serra. Post some pics when you get him!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Got those leaftails yet?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

As a matter o' fact... They're arriving tonight in Ottawa! Just had to wait for a friend to make the trip to Montreal. So I'll have 'em tonight.









Also getting an 18x18x24 exoterra and a _B. dubia_ colony to use as feeders for the geckos and my beardie.

I'm psyched! Can't wait to be off work at 7:30!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

GOT THEM TONIGHT!!









They're amazing.

I'll take pics in a week or so once they're settled in. These geckos stress very easily so they're probably at their limit as is with the trip from Montreal.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Cool!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, oh yeah, very cool!

Snapped a pic:


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

_B. dubia_? Nice geckos!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

ChilDawg said:


> _B. dubia_?


A type of feeder roach, native to South America I think.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Another pic.









(Kinda grainy, but whatever.)


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Couple more pics I snapped while Mr. Leaftail was chilling out on the bark today (he's still there actually).


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Very nice specimens, interesting.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Very cool almost makes me want to get back into lizards


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Haha, oh yeah, very cool!
> 
> Snapped a pic:
> 
> View attachment 177931


Love this pic!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Haha, I love that pic too. It's the female gazing out and about thinking "where am I?"... LOL.


----------

